# Weaver



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

*File Name*: Weaver

*File Submitter*: STO</p >

*File Submitted*: 16 May 2018

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is a template for my Weaver micro-slingshot design. This pattern should make replicating the design in wood by hand easy with just a rasp and coping saw.

Click here to download this file


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks, I'll have to give this a try! How thick do you make them?


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

They're not flat, but less than 2cm thick stock should be sufficient.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love mine! I am doing the 4 week monosling challenge... I still carry my weaver though.


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

excuse my ignorance, but I dont understand it. how do you shoot with it? can you give a picture?


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Its basicly a PFS shooting style. 90 degree twist and a little tweek with the tumb to get it to go over the fork. But how do you fasten the bands, looks a wee bit chalangeing?

/Uba


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Cool design


----------

